# Chipkarte auslesen/beschreiben



## chivu (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

folgendes Problem habe ich. 
Mit OpenCardFramework möchte ich Chipkarte auslesen/beschreiben können.

Im Anhang befindet sich ein Link mit der Inhalt ChangeFile und Ordner OpenCardFramework. 

Sobald ich ChangeFile kompiliere erhalte ich 18 Fehler, ich kann einige Klassen aus dem Ordner  OpenCardFramework nicht zugreifen , vermutlich liegt es an der importieren. 

Arbeiten tue ich mit Eclipse. 

Grüße
Chivu

http://www.file-upload.net/download-2089953/Projekt1.zip.html


----------

